# Craigslist Deal Of The Century



## JimDawson (Jul 17, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Andre (Jul 19, 2016)

Included is a super lightweight, incredibly rare, transparent aluminum frame motor. 

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------

